

Free Software Debate Antipatterns - keyist
http://robmyers.org/weblog/2009/09/free-software-debate-antipatterns.html

======
callahad
Echoing wmf, there's a bit of pro-GPL bias here.

 _"I'd rather my software was used in a hundred proprietary projects than by a
dozen people who are truly free to use it." -- Then you are interested in
popularity, not freedom._

It's all about whose freedom you want to preserve, not popularity contests.
Copyleft licenses ensure the freedom of software recipients. Permissive
licenses ensure the freedom of software developers.

------
wmf
This is somewhat useful, but a little terse. It would be nice if each anti-
pattern included a link to a more detailed discussion.

Also, I detect pro-GPL bias.

